# Portland Riding Gear Essentials



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am looking for a good all around weather riding jacket. Something I can use on the road bike and also on the mountain bike. 

Jacket should have vents and such in case weather changes..any recommendations?

Mainly Portland, Oregon type riding conditions

also any other recommendations for biking gear for Portland weather


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

What I have found, as far as the jacket is concerned, is that proper cycling fit is the most important followed closely by ventilation and windproofing. Regardless of manufacturer claims, none will keep you dry(this is Oregon, you are going to ride wet) and the more "waterproof" the jacket is the less it will breathe (my experience). 

As far as other helpful gear, I don't like anything over my face but ear coverings are a must. Shoe covers are another must for me. Everything else in layers.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I hit a few stores today and found some pretty cool coats. 
This one
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085009_-1_400020_400000_400070
I use this one sometimes and while it is very wind/water proof, it can get a little muggy inside. It is extremely well made though and fits well.

and from "overpriced" REI
http://www.rei.com/product/766288

Also if you haven't been here, you need to go. Probably the best clothing in Portland.
http://www.tscyclingusa.com/tsc.php

And as mentioned, layers is probably your best bet.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ive had VERY good experiences with showers pass stuff. i have their clear race cape and their club jacket. theyre expensive but i feel theyre worth it. 

theyre from portland too


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

When I moved to Portland one of the first things I bought was a Showers Pass Elite 2.0 jacket. It is consistently praised as one of the best waterproof and breathable jackets by people in the PNW, and having owned it I do see why.

I find it's a great jacket even when it's cold and dry. This evening I went for a ride (upper 30s and a bit windy) and with the pit zips half-open I found it very comfortable.

Scott


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

Like the other poster had mentioned, ventilation is key above waterproofing fabric. I can't tell you how many times I've ridden in Portland and got soaked from the inside! Unfortunately, the more waterproof, the less breathable, unless you get a jacket with detachable sleeves. Now, if I ride in the rain, I tend to let my arms get wet, but my core stays dry. Either that, or I slow way down in the rain with a full on rain jacket with zips open. 

I would love to own a ShowerPass jacket, except they do not give you a sleeveless option. Also, over time, I've given up on purchasing expensive jackets. I now purchase jackets every several years on sale and it ends up costing about the same. For example, a SP jacket is $200, Cannondale rain jackets can be had for $50. Four new jackets every couple of years are more "waterproof" than one expensive jacket that you hold on for 5 years or so. Waterproof fabric breaks down over time, no mater if you spray it. 

Besides, waterproof fabric, and construction gets better every couple of years anyway, so may as well buy into new innovation later down the road. I jacket 5 years from now will perform better than an expensive SP jacket today.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is my experience for dressing in the Portland rain:

Dress for wind protection, not water protection. You are going to get wet regardless...whether from the outside or inside, so it's more important to stay warm than stay dry.

This is what I wear for wet conditions 35-55 degrees:

*Base layer:* light and tight shirt...short sleeve if it's warmer, long if it's colder.
*Light jacket:* Usually my team jacket, or a heavy jersey that has wind proof material over the chest.
*Wind jacket:* Fits fairly tight, but has enough room for clothing underneath. This also has a pocket for tools, food and other stuff.
*Bib Knickers:* Medium weight big knickers. I use embrocation on my lower legs to keep them warm. I find this to be warmer than full tights in the winter, or at least more comfortable.
*Socks:* Wool...no other way to go
*Shoe covers:* I use Sugio shoe covers. They are wind proof and have felt lining on the inside and are pretty warm overall.
*Gloves:* Any descent medium to heavy weight full finger glove. A trick is to use latex gloves under your winter riding gloves. The latex layer helps keep the warmth in and they are unobtrusive due to how thin they are.
*Hat:* If it's cold I use a light balaclava, if it's warmer I use ear cover and a light cap.

That's what I use and it seems to work really well for me...YMMV though. I find it's not so much the company name on the clothing that matters, but the way you layer the clothes you wear.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*just discovered merino base layers and...*

the most amazing jacket ever.. The Endura Stealth jacket. most breathable and ventilated softshell raincoat ever. Tried showers pass and got more wet inside than out. As for the most important piece, for me anyways, is waterproof booties.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

PDX gear? fenders....full length...anything else is secondary to keeping you dry.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I am a few hours north of Portland but it's all the same. Second the fenders recommendation, especially on a dedicated winter bike. I have been riding with easy-on fenders on a nice bike so far this winter, Planet Bike Speedez with flaps to extend them. The easy-on fenders like Planet Bike Speedez and SKS Raceblade work OK to allow a race bike with tight clearances to be ridden in the wet but a full fender is still so much better. Less spray in general, a cleaner drivetrain and a drier rider. Most guys I train with have gone with the easy-on fenders to enable riding lighter, racier bikes but I think I prefer the extra dryness. I am about ready to resurrect my ancient Marinoni with full fenders for the next onslaught of wet weather (we are getting a break right now). In addition to dryness, riding the bulky old Marinoni makes every other bike I have seem so much lighter. And I don't care if it is dirty, with a nice bike I have been doing many, many bike washes this autumn/winter so far.

My "find" for clothing this year is eVent fabric. I got a Descente Bobby J jacket on closeout last spring, this is simply a high-tech rain cape with a snug cut, out of eVent fabric. Amazing garment, it is waterproof and breathable in a way that so many are not. I wear it on all rain rides but even on days where it might only spritz lightly or not at all. It is windproof as well. Only drawback is no pocket, it was designed as a race jacket. Before this I had a Sugoi Hydralite jacket, supposed to be waterproof and breathable but it leaves a lot to be desired and the cut is horrid, the forearms are built for Popeye! I see Hincapie has an eVent jacket out, $300 (ouch) with a rear pocket. Chain Reaction in the UK also has an Endura jacket with eVent fabric.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

tuffguy1500 said:


> the most amazing jacket ever.. The Endura Stealth jacket. most breathable and ventilated softshell raincoat ever. Tried showers pass and got more wet inside than out. As for the most important piece, for me anyways, is waterproof booties.


Agreed on the Endura- their stuff absolutely rocks!
I have the Endura Stealth and a Showers Pass Elite 2.0 -and I take the Endura _every time_!

Other gear? Well, if you have abysmal circulation like I do, some embrocation for your toes because nothing else will keep them warm.


----------



## madfastride (Jun 4, 2008)

I just moved from Tucson to PDX. Well into my first winter and yes... fenders. I have to third that. Also don't get the small ones like SKS's race blades. That was my first mistake. Get full coverage.

Showers Pass jackets are amazing. But yes layer are great. Ironclad has a local racing team here and they make great base layers to start building on. And gloves.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Well looks like I will be in Portland in about 2 weeks so i missed winter and should hopefully be experiencing some nice dry spring riding 

im going to wait until I get there before buying anythign I decided. Still up in the air for my commuter/rain bike still cant make the move on a SS bike..but whatever I get I know it will be a cross bike


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

stunzeed said:


> Well looks like I will be in Portland in about 2 weeks so i missed winter and should hopefully be experiencing some nice dry spring riding


:thumbsup: It never rains here in the spring


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

HIMEHEEM said:


> :thumbsup: It never rains here in the spring



Ummmm, yea...it never rains in the Pac NW in the spring    :cryin: :mad2:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> Ummmm, yea...it never rains in the Pac NW in the spring    :cryin: :mad2:


Except during spring break.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> Except during spring break.


It only rains through the Rose Festival in June....then it's beautiful until October


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> It only rains through the Rose Festival in June....then it's beautiful until October


Even though its still raining


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*its been a dry winter..*



HIMEHEEM said:


> Even though its still raining


only rained about 2" this week...jeebus I got soaked the other day going home.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I plan to ride both my mountain and road bike, I don't mind riding the MTB as much in the rain but im sure I will get used to riding the road bike in the rain as well..not liek I have a choice right


----------

